# Constant Paw Licking



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Just a quick question

Jackson has been licking one Paw quite a bit the last day or so, last night at bedtime he spent ages licking the same paw over and over when he normally would have gone straight to sleep.

I've checked it and there are no obvious signs of anything odd, so am wondering if it could be allergies? He has also been scratching himself more

he is just over 9 months and hasn't shown any signs before

he is due a vet visit soon but thought i'd check on here too

Thanks


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Top or bottom of paw?

If bottom I’d bet it’s something small stuck in it. 

Top or between toes, not sure. 

Can you see the skin, any rash or colouring?

If he’s keeping doing it, something is wrong.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> Top or bottom of paw?
> 
> If bottom I’d bet it’s something small stuck in it.
> 
> ...


Yeah seems to be the bottom but can't see or feel anything odd. off to the vets tomm so we will see


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Just in case anyone has anything similar or no one cares that's ok too

But looks like Jackson has some allergies, got some antihistamines and steroid spray and the licking has stopped. Most likely pollen 

OMG vet saw me coming, sold me everything!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he is much happier now


----------



## Caroline13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, our 6 year old cockapoo Milly has lots of allergies. She always seems to be worse around the spring into summer but suffers all year. She has had lots of problems with yeast infections in her ears, chewing feet, excessive licking around private area. She is now on a grain free diet (dry food) and when we get flare ups steroids. I give her upto three antihistamines per day. The combination of these keep it at bay.


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

My 7 year old Cockapoo is terrible with licking her paws. It is year round. We finally had to put her on apoquel. It is pretty expensive but we couldn't handle the 24/7 paw licking anymore. It costs about $75-$80 for a month's prescription. We have tried a lot of different foods, she's always had grain free, but nothing seems to work.


----------

